# dna kandy kush/skunk & sleestack/skunk



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 10, 2010)

hey fellow mper's. well 3/3 kandy kush & 2/3 sleestack are standing strong @ 7-10 days now. the 1 sleestack that didnt make it i pulled cause it ceased to grow. it was stuck @ a point where seed had tap @ a 1/2" long & then stopped doing anything. guess she ran outta gas. got a lil problem though, i 

got a deal on rapid rooters so thought id try them. usually i germ them the towel & baggie on duct method. but this time i just poped em in the rooters. i soaked & squeezed water through rooters a couple times & run off was @ 6.5 just as it was going in. so here is my problem. in the pics you really cant tell, but they are already yellowing. not too bad yet. wondering why this is. useing ro @ 6.5. stems purple up when watered but goes away so not worried as this happens due to, too much water being held in rooters. growth is going slowly up top but roots are popping everywhere. so im baffled as to why there fading out @ only a week.


----------



## umbra (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Doc great grow lined up. I use rapid rooters for germination. I soak mine in tricoderma and mycorrhiaze so they are colonizing by the time the seed pops. Its been working for me.:confused2: Setup a chair, rollin' a fatty, startin' the barbeque for this one. Good luck


----------



## BOSTON BAKED BEAN (Jan 10, 2010)

looking good,,,,   i wanna try the sleestack....


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 10, 2010)

hey umbra good to see yah. you know im a lil dumb sometimes as i have subs b & m sitting on my shelf! how do you say...ritard. will def throw some in my next pot up.


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2010)

I am gonna cop a squat over here out of the way...are these the freebies that are crossed with skunk? I am real interested in the sleestack...anyway GREEN MOJO for ya....


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 10, 2010)

whats up bbb & hl? hl yes these are the christmas special crossed w/ skunk. lazy on typing i guess, sorry. should prolly change that so doesnt confuse ppl. yeah sleestack really sparked my interest also thats why i almost cried when i had to cull that one. limits my seed making chances for sure. hopefully 1 fem comes outta the sleestack @ least for a mom.


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 10, 2010)

pulling up achair aswell im doing the same feebies in my round 4 gj

edit im doing the sleestack and kushberry not kandy kush:rofl:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah its going to be cool to see all the different styles of growing these out. many will be going @ same time. kinda like a unofficial competion. yah i got doubled up on kandy kush cause they were out of the...i believe hash plant. lets see kandy kush, sleestack, og18, la con, & yup think it was the hashplant. fine by me though, not a real fan of the hash plant. wish i could of got doubled up on sleestack, but the kandy would of been my 2nd pick, so i guess i lucked out.


----------



## Locked (Jan 10, 2010)

I actually placed 2 orders so that I cld get 6 of each cross...I put 3 in the total column for the sleestack on my second order hoping they wld send extra but i still only got a second 3 pack not 9 beans of sleestack...
It will be cool for sure to see different people grow these out in different fashions...


----------



## the chef (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm in i gotta see the different grows! Gl and green mojo be with ya!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 10, 2010)

nice selection. Look forward to watching..
 Good luck and lotsa mojo!!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 11, 2010)

well folks my slight yellow problem has been noted by a hand full of other growers @ various sites. seems to be on all of the skunk train lineup. so freebie growers beware. seems to be a problem @ about 1.5 weeks. never thought id be feeding a sprout. thanks to umbra also as he was the first organic guy i thought of. transplant time already!? growing in coco. this is what i have done.


1. flush coco w/ ro @ 6.42 6ppm used all 15g i had on one brick. runoff was close. 6.5 & 13ppm

2. mixed 1/4 strength GO nutes for wk1 veg. ph'd @ 6.2 160ppm

3. squeezed excess ro from coco & soaked in nutes for 1 hr then squeezed h2o out ph 6.16 148ppm

4. mixed in subs m & b & perlite @ 20%. wanted 40% but was last of bag.

5. planted sprouts watered w/ 6.42 ro & runoff was 5.7 & 393ppm!!! WTeff i say to crazy outcome of ph & ppm. im cursed this grow i think.

well im thinking addition of subcultures m & b are highly acidic. umbra asured me they shouldnt be. well i called GH & andy & i hash things out & figured its the dust from the bottom of the perlite bag. reason i didnt mix w/ coco in initial flush is so i didnt pulverize it when wringing out coco. lesson learned is to rinse/flush perlite seperate. never had that problem b4. perlite was made by schultz. steer clear. hope this helps somebody, anybody.


----------



## Trafic (Jan 13, 2010)

Cool selection on the genetics.  Pulling up a chair.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 13, 2010)

hey trafic thanks for stopping by. yeah unfortunately i started off in a slump, but hopefully they'll pull out of it & start taking off. 2day is 2 wks & they are growing very slow. i dont know what to think of these ganetics as of yet. many ppl elsewhere are runnning into the same probs as i am with them crapping out @ a very young age. already feeding them 1/4 strength nutes! take it easy.


----------



## stand (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Doc, im new here and also fairly new to growing my own meds. I am lookin to learn so i will just chill out over here and take notes. Hope you get those babies greening up soon, lookin foward to seein some seed production and these strains grown out best of luck. Peace


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 13, 2010)

bummer to hear about the early struggles doc... I'm gonna sit in on this one and watch, haven't sprouted any of my freebies yet so I'm no help there.


----------



## warfish (Jan 13, 2010)

I would love to follow along on this one.  I planted my kandykush x skunk and sleestack x skunk as well so it will be fun to see the differences.  On my grow I had 3 distinctly different Kandy Kush phenos.  One light green, one dark green, and one is almost a varigated look to it.  On the sleestack I have 2 different phenos in the 3 plants.  One looks more sativa strong but is now bushing out and the other 2 look more indica like.  Wondering what phenos you will get


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 13, 2010)

stand said:
			
		

> Hey Doc, im new here and also fairly new to growing my own meds. I am lookin to learn so i will just chill out over here and take notes. Hope you get those babies greening up soon, lookin foward to seein some seed production and these strains grown out best of luck. Peace


 
hey stand & welcome to mp. yeah im still real leary on these beans. thinking about yanking em. reason being is i cant put my thumb on it. watered today & runoff was 6.2 & 193ppm. theyre turning south & its soooooo irritating. had a leave of absence & this is my come back? weak. ill need that luck in which you speak of.


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

Weeeeak! That blows! Hope they turn around fer ya Doc!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 13, 2010)

thx chef me too. im so frusterated.


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2010)

GREEN MOJO coming at ya Doc....I hope they turn around for ya...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 13, 2010)

i use the rapid rooters all the time and sometimes my seedlings yellow ever so slightly....i may be wrong but i think the rapid root growth combined with slight yellowing simply means they are already trying to feed..  all sould be fine once nutes are added...i've seen many threads where one tells another to hold off on nutes for 2-3 weeks...i do not do this...my res has a very dilute mixture of nutes from day 1...p.s ...i'll be planting the DNA kk,kb,og18 and the la con in a day or 2..gonna let the sleestack sit this one out.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks puff. yeah they were fed 1/4 strength when i threw em into coco. 2 days ago was transplant & they are still going south. i just dont know. i watered again today to see what the run off was. it was 6.2 193 ppm. when it dries up a lil ill bump it up to 6.5 if they make it that far. 2 wks today & they are same size as 1 wk growth. yeah i didnt get kush berry so they doubled the kandy. ill be sure to tune into your grow for sure.


----------



## warfish (Jan 14, 2010)

I dont have enough experience to compare what my grow has done to anything, but it sure seems like these are some hot seeds for sure.  I planted them originally in the MG soil with nutrients added and they just thrived from day one.  I learned more after that and realized I should not have been using the hot soil but these seeds loved it.  I had one kandykush x skunk show sex in 2 weeks and 6 days after start of germination and now at 4 weeks old they are huge 20"-24" tall bush's with nice structure.

I have a good feeling that when your plants start feeding off the nutrients you just added they will take off.  Wishing you the best of luck and much green mojo for your baby's


----------



## stand (Jan 14, 2010)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> yeah i didnt get kush berry so they doubled the kandy.


 

I have ordered the same beans and just I just received an email today that they where "dispatched" (whatever that means).  Funny you added this Doc cause I was just thinking maybe they ran out or something. This has me wondering what seeds I will get? Btw may the karma fairy kick those ladies into high gear for ya man


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 16, 2010)

ok folks ill snap pics of my pathetic plants after i pot em up again. doubting theyll make it, but im not giving up yet. will be starting la con/skunk so i have something. no rapid rooters just directly in my seedling mix. 

heres what i concluded on the ill plants. coco was generic intended for animal use. used twice b4 w/o a hitch, but this time no go. gotta be something in it i cant detect cause everything else is w/in check & they should be going crazy but instead they are frozen in time & yellow. yellow as in low N or nute lock. anyhow this is my new devised plan seeing how multiple ppl have told me these dna beans are heavy feeders.

6 gal promix bx seedling/veg mix

5-3/4gal pots of pro mix bx
3-3/4gal pots of perlite
aprox 60/40 mix
mixed in subcultures m & b according to instructions
1/4c azomite
9 tbs pulverized dolo

wet this down w/ 6.5 ro w/ humic acid
take 3 gallons & set it aside for layering

remaining 3 gallons get:
1c of greensand
3 tbs blood meal
3 tbs kelp meal
2 tbs bone meal
4 tsp terracycle-contains worm ****, seabird, & bat guanos

fill bottom 1/3 of pot w/ organic mix
2nd 1/3 50/50 mix of organic mix & promix that was set aside
top 1/3 of pot will be remaining promix that was set aside earlier.

think this will be a good starter. any & all comments welcome. coco will be in my future again as i have learned to not skimp on somethings in life such as substrate. reputable company of coco intended for growing, think i got it now.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 17, 2010)

bump......no thoughts on this mix?


----------



## IRISH (Jan 17, 2010)

holy crap doc! is this your standard veg mix, or something else your just trying that you heard about, orrr, a tried and true recipe you've used before???

is this your version of a super soil mix? cool if so...just seems to me alot of people over do the things they add to grow a pot plant...to me, this just makes it more difficult for a newb to look at this , and be overwhelmed by all the ingredients they think they may need...does any of this make sense doc?

i stay with what i know works best, i like the KISS plan...descent soil,(promix potting soil has perlite, myco, and avec) worm ****, perlite as needed, water, and light...what could be more simple?...

edit, hope you know what your getting into with the new line up of GO nutes...imho, it is missing a key grow ingredient...ohc was using this product, with excellerating bad results...she has a grow journal up on them...


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 17, 2010)

irish yeah its been used in veg once b4 after plants were 2 wks old. i thought about it so that i wouldnt have to transplant again until flower. so my thoughts were to ease seedlings into this as they grew. i wouldnt call it a SS mix though. im not trying to get flocks of ppl to use just trying to simplify things for myself by useing less bottled nutes. there are quite a few different forms of N in there. different forms give better results, imo. roses are a prime example of this. well if it dont work i will be going back to pro mix bx, lime, perlite, & additional myco & bacillius.

man thats crazy on the GO line. in your eyes what is missing? cause the labels are loaded w/ ingredients. old hippy chick im coming to take a looksey.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 17, 2010)

irish she was ph'ing her organic nutes which is a no no. killing off most of the micro herd which in return crashes ph & w/ no beasties in there to compensate all hell breaks loose. thats the beauty of organics start w/ ph'd water & no need to check, except runoff just to see whats going on in soil.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 13, 2010)

alright folks i havent givin up on em yet. im growing in promix bx & perlite @ 50/50 mix thats it. previous soil was a lil hot & shouldve been composted so i switched out & soil is now cooking in a corner. run off tends to be .3 higher than ph'd water. im @ 3/4 strength GO nutes & monday will be full strength w/ a lil extra calmag+. i also popped og 18 & more kandy kush. so my plant # stands @ 13. 1 k.k. never cracked & i tossed a sleestack shortly after she sprouted cause it was a freak.

pics

1 la con...im gunna love these i just know it.
2 sleestack... these will also be a fav looking @ genetics
3 k.k.
4 og18
5 random shot of plant...believe its a k.k.

well i guess im getting back into the swing of things. guess i couldnt hold back my inner kid & forgot many things that are now coming back to me after short leave. thx for helping me through my rookie mistakes. these plants are doing great for the hell i put them through. oh yeah temp is spot on 75 & rh yhis time of year is a bear. im keeping a steady 35%. im going through 2 gallons of water a day in my humidifier. no air extraction in my make shift tent thats 4x5x5tall. fan & heater are rocking also. im was thinking of trying to use convection to try & exchange air for me. roof of tent entends 6" past walls on front & back & "walls" (plastic) are about 2" from floor. so thinking hot air rises cools & sinks from roof gaps while drawing air in from floor. can feel air pouring from roof so i believe its working.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks nice Doc, crossing my fingers for females, and a good pheno..


----------



## the chef (Feb 13, 2010)

Go Doc!


----------



## warfish (Feb 13, 2010)

Yay!  I was getting a bit worried for ya when you had not updated for awhile, hehe   Glad they are doing good for you now


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 13, 2010)

Running behind on this thread. I have all of them, but will only pop slee for new room, 1 strain. I will be watching the Slee. C'mon, green juju for it. It just stands out. GL


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

WHAT THE HECK???  You KNOW you can't be talking about DNA SEEDS on this SITE!!!..........lol

They are looking good man!  I like your little soil mix.  I also agree that the problems OHC was haveing stemmed from chemical pH adjusters limiting the micro lifes ability to thrive in her mix.  Also I believe her mix was not colonized from the get go, and then to add chem adjusters only further hurt things.  I'm getting close to running the GO line, with some of these C99xAK-47 clones.  I'm going to inoculate the soil first and hopefully not have to mess with the pH at all.  If I run into problems with drifting, I will use the Earth Juice adjusters, but if the micro beasts are healthy and doing their job I should not have to mess with it.....am I on the money with this thinking?  Organics is a new learning experience for me.  

Your plants are looking healthy!  So are those the ones that were giving you problems at the start?  Or did you start some new beans?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 13, 2010)

mindzeye & chef- thanks for the encouragement. much needed 

warfish- yeah i was busy trying to turn em around feed & stare & stare & stare & hope for the best.

nouvelle- im very excited for the sleestsck thats why i was devistated when i had to cull the one. so heres to hoping i get a killer pheno & 1 male. is that too much to ask for? lol oh & by the way the 1 sleestack smells like coffee. not brewed but faintly of freshly ground. thought might be the organics/molasses, but its the only one in the bunch. had one bubblegum last year where cured bud smelled the same. anyone get this w/ chems? im still thinking it has to do w/ organics.

LF- oh snap did i swear here? wheeew thought i was gunna get the axe then i realized where i was. lol. for the most part you are. i still like to start w/ a ph'd water then add & whatever it comes out to it is. & it is what it is. i know of guy  somewhere else thats running ces organic nutes w/o doing anything as far as buffering & water when mixed is hitting high 4's & low 5's w/ stellar results. growing in FFOF.

yes they are the same plants that were trying to do me bad. sat em down & had a lil talk w/ em & now they are in line. i did start some new beans. og18's & more k.k.'s. so all my dna ufo's are growing except for the two that didnt amount to anything.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 15, 2010)

whats up my dude! just found this... tasty strains.
you know i'll be lurking with a big 'ol notepad and a pencil!
good luck doc


----------



## moaky (Feb 15, 2010)

thses are all DNA genetics?  looking good. im really curious on that og18.  i ordered some cant wait to watch those ladies grow.  hers a little green mojo


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 15, 2010)

cd123 whats up man? glad you could make it. did you take notes on my rook mistakes? man i try to micro-manage to the "T" & forget the "easy" ****...lol

moaky glad you stopped by, & yes they are all dna. og18 is also a sprout so i cant really comment yet. they all seem good to me in their different ways.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry I'm late to your party, Doc!  Plants are looking real nice.  You're growing in hempies, right?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 16, 2010)

hey art not yet. thinking in near future. promix bx & perl 50/50


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 21, 2010)

so ive been underfeeding my plants when i thought i was giving em full strength. man note to self," SMOKE TREES AFTER MAKING CRITICAL MOVES ON PLANTS!!!" this week has been crazy. early saturday morning had crazy dream was banned from all sites i belong to & couldnt talk 2 any of my friends! oh noooo! so only having 2hrs of sleep cause wife was getting ready for work @ 430am. i was told i stumbled down mummbled something to her & proceeded to my grow. later that day i walked into area to to a daily inspection to find 8 of my larger plants were ALL topped!! im now a sleep gardener!! oh crap! well i did a good job. noticed i used kithchen shears & not my micros that were sitting there. 

so enough w/ the crazy stories. heres what i did:
8 plants got a real full strength feed w/ some humic acid & subs M & B.
6 sprouts 1/4 strength just like there older siblings.
oh yeah last of the craziness. one of the 2nd round of k.k. seeds didnt pop. dug up seed & nothing. threw pot under counter. week later me & dog in the room & hes smelling the organics in the pot blowing soil everywhere, so i yell @ him & look down & low & behold a spindly sprout frantically looking for a lil light. so 14/15 seeds germ'd. 

ok pics


----------



## umbra (Feb 21, 2010)

now those babies are looking healthy


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 21, 2010)

sleep gardening can be dangerous...lets hope you don't move to sleep harvesting. lookin' great..


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 21, 2010)

How's the slee doing?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 21, 2010)

umbra, thanks & yeah they are starting to look like plants.

puff, thats funny, but its not. 

nouvelle,hows it goin? sleestack doing great! she started looking like might be nute sensitive but shes holding up. well see in a couple days if she likes it or not. shes has some of the quickest growing branches compaered to the others. thinking shes a she.....90% sure. had to bust out 30x loupe to try & confirm. well shes going to be cloned & used as a root stock for grafting experiment. 4 on 1 plant here i come


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanx I am watching. Been trying to find anyone else that is further down the road with Slee. Would assume someone made it to flower by now.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah you would think. thought ppl would be popping these all over the site. prolly had an arsenal of others that they wanted to grow 1st. i did not. although i am collecting from locals. hey have you ever smoked carnival bred by MOC? ive read descriptions, but theyre not always acurate. asking cause i can get clones, but theyre a lil pricey.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 27, 2010)

Are these autos? I was told they were from the freebies?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 27, 2010)

they are freebies but not autos. i know dna did some fems but not aware of the autos w/ these strains


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 27, 2010)

We need to clear this up then. I am not gonna wasted time with autos. Unless I am wrong he is saying they are autos.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51644


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 27, 2010)

I cant wait to see how these babies turn out!! yay doc!


----------



## the chef (Feb 27, 2010)

Ya know doc your topping job looks alot better than you normally do fully awake:holysheep:   Looking good my friend......um where' your cat?


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> We need to clear this up then. I am not gonna wasted time with autos. Unless I am wrong he is saying they are autos.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51644




The DNA skunk cross giveaway was not autos....he is growing DNA's 60 day wonder which is an auto...I didn't think the tude had a giveaway with the 60 day wonder...


----------



## db33322 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm growing DNA's 60 day wonder which are auto but they where not free and at the same I am growing the Sleestack x Snunk x-mas freebie. I may have missed part of this and if so sorry, but your slee looking good. Here my slee at 3 weeks in to flowering room.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 27, 2010)

Whew. Thanx for chiming in all. I am really excited for Slee. I have yet to see a solid review on it.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 27, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> We need to clear this up then. I am not gonna wasted time with autos. Unless I am wrong he is saying they are autos.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51644


  the breeder pack says "DNA 60 day wonder auto flower"..i think that clears it up lol.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 28, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> .....um where' your cat?


 
 i'm not alf


----------



## Tact (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, Alf would eats cats. Haha.


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2010)

I used to love that show...lol


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 28, 2010)

funny that alf came up. reminds me when me & wife went to poland few years back. just got into warsaw from heathrow. on way to her moms downtown stopped @ a bar & scored some hash. plopped down on couch from exhaustion got a glass & knife ready. did a couple hits & turned on tv. low & behold alf marathon in polish. was still funny but im sure it something to do w/ the hash....lol


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Don't forgat about the blue eyed cukarachas! To stoned to spell caorao, caca raoche,, oh hell those things that can survive a nuclear blast!


----------

